# ive heard



## notpilbrisk (Jan 27, 2006)

Hello, i am not currently a nissan owner but hopefully will be in the future. Ive been researching frontiers and ive heard nissan 4 cycle trucks are faster and more powerful then the 6 cylinders. Any info would be awsome i love what u guys have here jeep it up


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

notpilbrisk said:


> Hello, i am not currently a nissan owner but hopefully will be in the future. Ive been researching frontiers and ive heard nissan 4 cycle trucks are faster and more powerful then the 6 cylinders. Any info would be awsome i love what u guys have here jeep it up


Not sure if you're looking new or used. The old saying still holds that it takes cubic dollars or cubic inches to make power. The 2001 Frontier 2.4 liter I4 makes 143 hp. The 2001 Frontier 3.3 V6 makes 170 hp (not supercharged). All else being equal, e.g. gearing, trans type, body, etc. the V6 will outrun the I4. There's also a lot more aftermarket performance parts for the six.

Myself, I like the four in the pre-2005 2WD Frontiers. No timing belt (it uses a chain for longer life), easier to work on, and better gas milage.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

k...naturally aspirated....no 4cyl is gonna match hp AND torque of a 6 (sure the s2000 has sick hp...but is has WEAK torque).

a 6cyl will have more hp and torque...more importantly the hp and torque numbers will be nearly even...

powerful 4cyls have high hp but relativly low torque

usually they are both low (160hp 145torque...or like my accord...this is wierd 140hp 145 torque...or is it 135 140...I dunno)

6cyls have higher numbers but they are closer together


this isnt' ALWAY true...as in with my honda...whose torque is higher then the hp..I believe

but anyway...6cyls and up have higher numbers...and unlike the s2000...both are higher

Now with toyota's...the v6 4runner vs v8...apparently two techs raced and the 6cyl won...why? 

The v8 has a much heavier frame...it weighs more...

Another factor...6cyls sucks more gas than a 4cyl...

A few rules to remember

no replacement for displacment...if you want power...more cylinders and larger cylinders is the BEST way

more power = more fuel...it takes fuel to creat power...this is why my gas mileage can range from 28-36mpg in my accord...if I WOT all the time I'de prolly get like 20mpg...I average 28...only gotten 36 twice

6cyls get lower mpg than 4cyl but have more power and torque


as to the front...I know a guy who's test driven the 6cyl..says they haul ass...I've driven the tacoma's...and I'm not impressed with the taco...test drive them.

If you want speed and power...6cyl
efficiency (fuel economy) 4cyl

make sense?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Don't feed the trolls, guys.


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

Dunno if you're buying used or not, but as far as anything before 2005 goes, IMO the 4cyl is a much better engine. Not including the frontier, this engine has been used in the 240sx since 1991 and has had years of developement behind it. Yes it has 143hp to the 170 of the single cam n/a vg30de, but has way less weight, so a better power to weight ratio.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Heh, the VG30 has been used since 1980....so as far as age goes...the VG33 wins.


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

> Yes it has 143hp to the 170 of the single cam n/a vg30de, but has way less weight, so a better power to weight ratio.


Not sure if the difference in weight would have much impact in a truck. In a lighter car it would have more of an impact.



> Don't feed the trolls, guys.


LOL


----------



## gmoneyco (Sep 20, 2004)

All I know is I have a 1994 2WD Long Bed Heavy Duty V6 and its faster than most trucks on the road. I've smoked those short little Ram 1500's. The only downside is that its pulling about 3000 rpms in 5th gear at 60!  Fun truck though, 200,000 miles and runs like a champ! It still gets better mileage then my 2000 4WD V6.

http://home.uchicago.edu/~gary/truck2.jpg





Snafu said:


> Not sure if the difference in weight would have much impact in a truck. In a lighter car it would have more of an impact.
> 
> 
> LOL


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

I think the Frontier has a fair bit of go to them as well even the 4wd (in 2wd mode).

Your motor is running at 3g's while at 60mph? I'll have to take a look but I thought mine was running lower. That rpm is more like my four banger subaru.

My comment on weight was directed towards the comment that the power to weight ratio by using a 4 over the 6. In a truck the weight differences would not be that much as compared to a car.

Still the Frontier has decent gas mileage for a truck (as compared to my old 1500).


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

*DON'T FEED THE TROLLS!*









Notice he hasn't been back since his first post. He's just trying to start a flame war. Thanks for not biting!!!


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

K - feeding time is over


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

I currently own a 04 4cyl king cab 5 speed.
Its not fast but I think its on par with other 4cyl trucks and better than a ranger or chevy s10 4cyl.
Anyway when I was a senior in high school about 3 years ago I had a 97 hardbody SE 4x2 extended cab 4 cyl 5 speed and another kid had a 01 Frontier v6 crew cab 4x2 SE automatic.
We would take this very wide long back road to school to avoid all the traffic on the main road.
One morning I ran into him on this road and no one else was around and he was always talking about my 4cyl so I lined up with him doing about 40 and we both hit it and I steadily walked on him without any problem.
He was not happy that my 4cyl beat his 6.
Now this was in my sohc 4cyl and I know my current dohc 4cly pulls harder than my sohc 4 cyl in the mid range and up top.
By the time it was said and done I had at least 2 car lengths on him and I think the result would be worse with my 04.
You just have to know how to keep it in the powerband and be ready for quick shifting. 
So yes from a rolling start I think the old generation 4s are faster than the vg33. The 3.3 is a reliable long lasting engine but it has NO top end power.
It has decent low end punch but it just falls on its face in the high rpms.
My dad has a 01 3.3 Supercharged and it has great off the line power and decent midrange but even with the charger it has no top end.
Now his truck did weigh probably about 700 lbs more than mine but he still had 2 more cylinders.
Now the 05 v6 is a compleately different story and no 4cyl truck will be able to hang with that at least in stock form.


----------



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

notpilbrisk said:


> Hello, i am not currently a nissan owner but hopefully will be in the future. Ive been researching frontiers and ive heard nissan 4 cycle trucks are faster and more powerful then the 6 cylinders. Any info would be awsome i love what u guys have here jeep it up



you heard right, these 4 cyl trucks are amazing, I smoke vette's, mustang's, viper's all the time, even did a highway run with a big single turbo supra and raped him, and that was with a full load of plywood, nothing like a 4 cyl truck. :thumbup:


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

you should edit your post to 4 cylinder... the v6 is a 4 cycle engine too


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

SonsofWisdom said:


> k...naturally aspirated....no 4cyl is gonna match hp AND torque of a 6 (sure the s2000 has sick hp...but is has WEAK torque).


 dude, what? yes they can ... your post is just a bunch of generalizations based on a few observations... 



SonsofWisdom said:


> a 6cyl will have more hp and torque...more importantly the hp and torque numbers will be nearly even...


 that has nothing to do with being a 6 cylinder engine... seriously...



SonsofWisdom said:


> powerful 4cyls have high hp but relativly low torque


 they can be engineered with torque



SonsofWisdom said:


> usually they are both low (160hp 145torque...or like my accord...this is wierd 140hp 145 torque...or is it 135 140...I dunno)
> 
> 6cyls have higher numbers but they are closer together


 more generalizations... do you know what torque and HP are?



SonsofWisdom said:


> this isnt' ALWAY true...as in with my honda...whose torque is higher then the hp..I believe
> 
> but anyway...6cyls and up have higher numbers...and unlike the s2000...both are higher


 because the s2k is engineered for top end power



SonsofWisdom said:


> Now with toyota's...the v6 4runner vs v8...apparently two techs raced and the 6cyl won...why?
> 
> 
> The v8 has a much heavier frame...it weighs more...
> ...


 ever heard of turbocharging? the toyota pikes peak truck used a 1400HP 4 cylinder with turbos, why? because in low pressure high altitude a turbo can simply spin faster and keep boost up



SonsofWisdom said:


> more power = more fuel...it takes fuel to creat power...this is why my gas mileage can range from 28-36mpg in my accord...if I WOT all the time I'de prolly get like 20mpg...I average 28...only gotten 36 twice
> 
> 6cyls get lower mpg than 4cyl but have more power and torque


 the generalizations are overwhelming... come on man, research more before posting




SonsofWisdom said:


> as to the front...I know a guy who's test driven the 6cyl..says they haul ass...I've driven the tacoma's...and I'm not impressed with the taco...test drive them.
> 
> If you want speed and power...6cyl
> efficiency (fuel economy) 4cyl
> ...


----------



## notpilbrisk (Jan 27, 2006)

hey guys thanks alot for all the feedbackk im jsut gettin back from a weeke of vacation. Im glad to see theres alot of diff opinions on the 4 cyl to the 6 cyl thanks for all ur guys help. And im sorry if im bee refered to as a "troll" to all the cock sucking mother fucking ass holes at there =) have a good day thanks again


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

Not sure I understand what you are trying to say in your last sentence, but you don't sound happy.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OK can we have a disagreement without throwing names out there? Please people, if you can't disagree in a civil, rational manner, (like avenger) then please feel free not to post!


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

:banhump: :jawdrop: :banhump:


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

I thought avengers post was very well said.


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Dunno the Intent*

I think he was miffed at being called a Troll. The original question seemed disinguous almost to the point of being baiting. For what purpose, I don't know. If he didn't know that 6 cylinders are generally more powerful than 4 cylinders and that 4 bangers on occasions can be modified to outperform 6's then it is sad. It is truly sad that he penned the obnoxious words that he did.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

That's nothing... you should have seen the PM he sent me.

If I was wrong about the original poster being a troll, I certainly apologize. However, that first post looked like 100% flame bait. 

So, for notpilbrisk -- I meant nothing bad towards you personally. The comment about a troll was nothing negative towards you -- I simply didn't want to see 30 forum members fire back to tell the original poster how stupid he was for his comment (which we've ALL seen 100 times before). The info you requested about 4 cyl. vs. 6 cyl. power could be readily found at any number of auto Web sites. Posting such a question as your first post makes you flame bait.

And as for your obscene language here in your last post and your personal attack on me via the PM -- that's completely inexcusable and is explicitly against forum rules. I can only hope the moderators on this board do their job and make sure you don't do that again.

Straight from the forum rules:


> Keep it clean
> No flaming. Hostile, derogatory or abusive content is not permitted. Profanity will be ignored if used occasionally, but is not acceptable in subjects, signatures, avatars or profiles.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Both of you have been docked rep. for acting like children. I WILL continue to moderate as necessary, although i would much prefer not too! So PLEASE chill out as this is ONLY the internet, and if you can't help one another then simply don't post.


----------



## final frontier (Feb 5, 2006)

wess said:


> Both of you have been docked rep. for acting like children. I WILL continue to moderate as necessary, although i would much prefer not too! So PLEASE chill out as this is ONLY the internet, and if you can't help one another then simply don't post.


u guys are great this is better than boxing :cheers: oh yeah my 4 cyl is a pig .my jdm b16 would roast my fronty by half of 1st gear


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

<< deleted post because he didn't want to get banned >>


----------

